# Dual SIM iPhone aus China ?



## Macori (13 Oktober 2018)

Es soll ja jetzt ein iPhone mit 2 echten sim Karten geben, allerdings nur für den chinesischen Markt.
Weiss jemand wie man das importieren kann ?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Oktober 2018)

Hinfliegen und selbst kaufen oder von einem bekannten Cinesen zusenden lassen.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2018)

….und ordentlich verzollen!

Die aktuellen, neuen iPhones haben neben der SIM auch noch eSIM an Bord. Wird in D aber nur von der Telekom und Vodafone unterstützt, Telefónica erst später.


----------



## Rufus3 (22 Oktober 2018)

und das lässt sich dann auch in deutschland nutzen ?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2018)

https://www.netzwelt.de/smartphone/dual-sim-handy-test-modelle-aller-preisklassen-vergleich.html


----------

